# Shop Fox Classic VS Biesemyer Fence



## Firewalker (Jan 3, 2011)

Ok, I could have sworn I read about this recently but on search I don't see a thread. I posted up recently about my fence (shop fox) having a big tail piece that sticks out about 6 inches. I am wanting to add a big outfeed table and I really need extended rails for what I am planning. I think my max rip is 22.5 inches. 

I have started looking around at the Biesemyer style fences and it shocked the hell out of me when I saw the price on the Delta. Is the shop fox as good.......same stuff......not even close? If this is a "Ford/Chevy" thing then fine I will just go with what is less expensive. They look to be built in a similar manner and will not inhibit the outfeed giant I am planning.

The Delta version is like $400 :thumbdown:

The Shop Fox Classic is cheaper at $270 with 7' Rails and legs.

I am putting it on a Grizzly 5hp 10"

Just kinda sux because I looked at a used Delta Unisaw with a Huge Biesemyer and outfeed table that is 8x8 and a helper table that all comes as a package for $800

If you have used both and can give a good head to head comparison that would be the greatest. I am pretty torn on it. It may be that I need to just get over trying to make my shop perfect and get on with working some wood for Pete's sake. Just frustrating when it doesn't look the same as it did in your "mind's eye" 

Worse comes to worse I can just build an outfeed.....leave the 6" gap and go on living. Just don't build anything deeper than 23"

What'cha think folks?:blink:

TIA


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

I've owned both. They are very similar, and think both are good fences. I've owned a General T-fence (Biese Home Shop clone), Biese Commercial fence, Vega U26, Shop Fox Classic, and a Jet Exacta II (current fence) in that order....all of these are excellent fences. 

The transition from the Biese Commercial to the SF Classic was a minor change, but overall I thought the Biesemeyer had better fit and finish, and I definitely prefer the smooth laminate faces on the Biese to the SF Classic faces. I also prefer the smoother feel of the lock down handle on the Biese. An excellet deal on a Jet Exacta II fence, convinced me to sell the SF Classic in favor of the Exacta II....it's made in the USA and is very comparable to the Biese in fucntion, quality, and fit/finish. With that said, for the difference in price between a new Biese and a new SF Classic, I could have easily lived happily ever after with the SF Classic.


----------



## Firewalker (Jan 3, 2011)

I don't think the "thank you" button quite describes my gratitude. That was exactly the type of post I was hoping for and the fact you have had a few is even better. The one I have now is a shop fox of some sort and it will lock up square etc....much better than my old one by far. Just thinking about the future.

I really do appreciate the reply.

Scott


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Glad to help... :thumbsup:


----------

